# Coop thought.



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

I have a 4x8 shed style coop with a sloped roof. I keep 10 in it right now, 1 rooster and 9 hens. I am thinking of getting some meat birds and had an idea to split that coop in half. I would also split the run. Or would it be better to just build them their own coop?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Your coop size in regards to your flock is at its limit. I would built a 2nd coop and run.


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

I was starting to think along the same line, it would be easier all around to simply build a smaller coop for them. Thanks for the input!


----------



## MamaHen (Apr 15, 2013)

It wouldn't have to be a super hardy coop since they are only in it a few months vs. all year long. Even a simple tractor would work. I'm thinking the same things for next year...would love some meat birds! I might even do a simple arch made of PVC with wire and a plastic covering...? Good luck! Keep us posted


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

I think I will also build a small tractor I'm thinking something simply like the hoops as well. I think I may copy bee's coop just smaller, and make it mobile.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

I can't find the pics anymore, but I once saw some really neat little range coops someone had build from the cattle panels for their meat birds. They were about 4 ft. high only and not hooped up as far as a traditional hoop coop...they looked very lightweight and simple to move and had a small tarp stretched over them and that was the entirety of the shelter. 

They had said they were so lightweight that they had to be staked into the ground so that the high winds wouldn't blow them over. 

You could probably make 3 of those shelters out of one cattle panel! It was a great idea for anyone wanting to free range and needing some good shady, ducks and covers for their ranging birds when they live where trees and shrubs are few and far between.


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

Plenty of cover here in the Rockies. Though the pine beetles did a number, where I live in Arapaho national Forest, plenty of big trees left. 
Cattle panel... My experience with the stuff is the gaps are much too wide and it's difficult to work with. How did you go about those two issues.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

I find it extremely easy to work with...so versatile and strong but easy to cut to size and to bend. The gaps were just covered with an overlay of netting...mine was plastic because I only need to keep birds in and not keep predators out, but it can be overlaid with any kind of fencing material. 

Stronger, heavier than PVC so it's not as likely to blow away, and incredibly easy to fasten things to because of the many points of attachment. I fastened everything with zip ties.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 20, 2012)

Here's my layout and how it cam to be:

http://www.chickenforum.com/f16/how-i-became-chicken-rancher-63/


----------

